# Cockatiel Wanted



## sunnyvmx (Mar 14, 2010)

I have reawakened my love for birds as pets and now I can't sleep or do anything except research and look for a cockatiel to bring home. I made a trip to the border last Nov. to shop for what I would need and came home luckily before my appendix burst. Two surgeries and four months later, I'm now ready to care for and love a new friend. I'm hoping to find a private breeder that raises cockatiels and may be looking for the right buyer before I resort to the pet shop in Veracruz. I am also looking for a large cage, but I'll be making the play gyms myself.

I have a small RV so travel is not a problem and I would prefer that to shipping. If you have what I'm looking for, please contact me by email at [email protected]. Thank you.


----------

